# Introducing Cucumber! (image heavy)



## Kyva (Mar 27, 2013)

Well, he's here. I went and got him yesterday afternoon, and we had him free roaming our living room (fully bunny proofed) last night.



























Now, we were told he's a dwarf, but other than that, I'm not sure of the breed. His coloring is..odd. He's around 11 weeks old and is white, but the closer you get to his tail and the tips of his ears, the darker he gets. His bum is also peppered with black hairs, but there aren't too many of them now.

The bottoms of his toes are yellow, and his eyes are brown (along with the fur near his nose).

One thing I did notice is that, when separating his fur, the top half of the fur strands are white or gray, and the rest (the roots) are black. His skin is pink (not sure if that matters or not). I've read this could be pointing, or it may just be him shedding one coat for another.

Any idea of what breed he may be?

Thanks for looking 

Oh, and the cage isn't done yet (obviously). Right now it's shaped like an L until I can move him to the other side of the room (and get our cloroplast). I'll be adding shelves later, once he's used to us.


----------



## Acacia-Berry (Mar 27, 2013)

Hi! He's SO cute! He reminds me a lot of Acacia when she was a baby (except I got her when she was 4 months old) I think when he grows up a bit more his coat will get darker, Acacia's body was almost all the one color. Which each subsequent molt her cream turned to khaki lol But now she has that distinguished white shawl 

Cucumber's ears make me think he will either drop them (lop) or that he might have a larger breed in him. He could just be a dwarf mix but his ears give it away. Maybe someone more experienced will clear it up. 

I like the pen, you could totally add a shelf for him to hop on and cover it with layers of newspaper and a blanket.


----------



## Kyva (Mar 27, 2013)

Thank you 

Yeah, I want to add a shelf, but I need to get some supports for it first. I also used the left over grids to bunny-proof our living room (easiest way to block off those wires). But we'll be getting cloroplast soon from the sign shop right under us.

I can tell if he's going to be a jumper, chewer, digger or just roam. He's done some chewing, but mostly to check things out, then he kind of goes on his merry way 

Man, he'd make an awesome looking lop! He sometimes has both ears up, and sometimes one is down. He hasn't gotten the hang of them yet.


----------



## Acacia-Berry (Mar 27, 2013)

Helicopter ears?? My favorite!!


----------



## Kyva (Mar 27, 2013)

Hehe, so long as he doesn't lift off the ground (aside from binkies) I think we'll be okay


----------



## JBun (Mar 27, 2013)

Cute bun! 

You could actually put some temporary shelves in if you wanted to. You don't even need any shelf supports since it is only one grid wide right now. Just ziptie a grid(s) in as a shelf, then you can use a piece(or pieces) of cardboard for the floor, in place of the coroplast. Then cover with some fleece and wrap the edges under the bottom of the cardboard, and use some binder clips to clip it onto the wire shelf. If you want the shelf higher up, you could put a covered wire grid in as a low shelf/step to get up to the higher shelf.


----------



## Kyva (Mar 27, 2013)

JBun, it's funny you should mention cardboard. That's what the fleece is wrapped around right now. hubby had a spare broken box at work that I brought home yesterday morning.

I am so proud of Cucumber. This morning, I swept the poops out of his cage, changed the litter and such then, after putting him away, ran the vacuum. It didn't freak him out at all. He just happily munched away at his hay 

I'll have to see if I can block wires with one of the single grids, so I can use it as a shelf. Goodness knows I have a ton of zipties left


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Mar 27, 2013)

He looks like our avatar, Nikki. She's a dwaf/mini mix. Not sure on coloring, but sort of looks like a pearl from the pics, but, time will tell. Funny thing about vacuums--some of ours don't like it when we use the shop vac, but Nikki and Serena won't leave it alone. A couple of weeks ago I was using it and Nikki was out. I looked over and she was sleeping right next to it so I went and got Nancy and our camera, and, when I got back she was still sound asleep next to our giant shop vac. A small one won't handle the poop from six bunnies--as you now know, they are all fertilizer factories.


----------



## Kyva (Mar 27, 2013)

Heh, I can only imagine. Our little guy's been great so far. He peed once last night outside the litter box, but that was mommy's fault. Silly me, I left room on one side of his box so he could sit _outside _of it and still reach his hay.


----------



## PaGal (Mar 27, 2013)

He is very cute! Bringing home a bun is such a wonderful time. Thumper is fine and curious with my vacuum but he doesn't like it when I use the attachment. I guess it's the difference in noise. If he is out when I use the attachment he goes running. I am actually glad of that. In a way I don't want him too comfortable with the vacuum as he snuck up once and bit the cord. It took him all of ten seconds.


----------



## Kyva (Mar 27, 2013)

I don't think I could vacuum if Cucumber was roaming, but then, I'm a one-day old mommy to him, so that may change. Poor guy just tuckered himself out. He spent a good 30 minutes running and binking around the living room. He's now flopped out next to the bird cage.


----------



## Kyva (Mar 27, 2013)

I just realized I may have this post in the wrong area of the forums. Can anyone help me out with moving it?

Sorry about that.


----------



## Kyva (Mar 27, 2013)

Finally got a good pic of him to show the darker coat he has underneath. Is he changing colors?


----------



## Azerane (Mar 27, 2013)

She's gorgeous, her coat pattern is certainly very interesting.


----------



## Acacia-Berry (Mar 28, 2013)

Oh wow, look at those dark flecks!! I say he will change with his first molt. Especially given his unknown heritage. I want to pick him up and huff his fur!


----------



## Kadish Tolesa (Mar 28, 2013)

Very cute ! I had a lionhead who lived to be 7 yrs. old who looked like that..... his fur was white at the roots, though.


----------



## Kyva (Mar 28, 2013)

I cannot wait to see what color he'll end up being. Around what time do most bunnies have their first molt?

I need to look into getting a brush once he's okay with being held.


----------



## Acacia-Berry (Mar 28, 2013)

Furminator or those rubber zoom grooms work best. 
I honestly cannot remember Acacia's first molt. Not something I was particularly fond of lol


----------



## Kyva (Mar 28, 2013)

I seem to recall our larger rabbit molting a long time back. At the time, I was afraid something was wrong as I didn't think they shed THAT much. I'm prepared for it now, once Cucumber starts.


----------



## PaGal (Mar 28, 2013)

That's a good question and I'm still waiting to find out. Thumper has shed lightly at times but has yet to have a molt and he's a year old.


----------



## Chrisdoc (Mar 28, 2013)

What a cute little fellow, he does like a dwarf mix but time will tell. Cage is looking good, I´m sure you´ll adapt and improve. 

It´s amazing how much fur even the short haired ones lose so be prepared. I find bunny fur over everything now, thinks it´s worse than when I had a dog lol.


----------



## Kyva (Mar 28, 2013)

I'll keep that in mind once he starts dropping his coat


----------



## Acacia-Berry (Mar 28, 2013)

It's worse than dog and cat fur because it's so light!! I will be picking bunny fur from my eyes while I am in school some days it's just uh. And you know its bunny fir because it doesn't poke and hurt like dog hair!


----------

